

Ask HN: What do you use to wish people a happy birthday? - bbsabelli

My guess - mostly facebook, with the odd sms and email depending on the person, but rarely call.<p>BTW, what's a good polling &#38; stats service to submit this sort of question to?
======
proexploit
The only people I have time to wish a happy birthday to, I care enough to call
or say it in person.

------
thegoleffect
Gramify.com does personalized audio greetings by phone or email in cool
voices. MIT startup.

------
mattblalock
I'll text, call, facebook or send them an old fashioned card.

------
jasonlbaptiste
i use facebook.

poll people on amazon mturk. shouldnt cost much either.

------
Roridge
A card

------
zbyszek
Beer

